# Nintendo Reportedly Going After Soulja Boy Over "New" Handheld Console



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2018)

Now Soulja Boy doesn't manufacture these, so I really doubt Nintendo can do much about this, other than claim the ROMs. We'll see though.





Here's the source: https://comicbook.com/gaming/2018/1...LdI532t44UzGMy48jFSltM8uv8Wk6RDjTHlJkVtWU0SxU


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2018)

Good, because these things have really crappy emulation.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Good, because these things have really crappy emulation.


At least with the stock firmware, yeah... It sucks. Custom firmware on these is a bit better.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2018)

Jayro said:


> At least with the stock firmware, yeah... It sucks. Custom firmware on these is a bit better.



That's fair, but I wouldn't buy these cheap Chinese consoles even if hell froze over.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2018)

I bought a GB Boy Colour from AliExpress, and it's pretty good.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2018)

Jayro said:


> I bought a GB Boy Colour from AliExpress, and it's pretty good.



And it doesn't use frameskipping? Huh.


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> That's fair, but I wouldn't buy these cheap Chinese consoles even if hell froze over.



Ooh... Well is hell froze over I am sure this would be the last thing you would be thinking about. XD


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2018)

Grmmish said:


> Ooh... Well is hell froze over I am sure this would be the last thing you would be thinking about. XD



You've never heard of that figure of speech? Whatever, the products are still utter garbage, emulation is half-assed.


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> You've never heard of that figure of speech? Whatever, the products are still utter garbage, emulation is half-assed.




Ahh... Well, I mean figure of speech or not, I know what you meant.

As for software, I think the whole "Emulation is garbage" MAY be going a BIT too far. Now sure the HARDWARE is garbage, but could the emulation be THAT bad? As far as I know, even the WORST emulators on generic systems are still alright... Again, on GENERIC systems that do not require a whole bunch of backwards engineering... My point is we know they got cheap hardware. And most likely cheap software but could the CHEAP software really be THAT bad? XD


----------



## Xandrid (Dec 21, 2018)

*insert surprised pikachu face*


----------



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And it doesn't use frameskipping? Huh.


No, it's a hardware clone, not an emulator.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2018)

Jayro said:


> No, it's a hardware clone, not an emulator.



Hmm, okay that's better than these knockoffs that Soulja Boy is "making".


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 21, 2018)

is this after the first letter threatening 10 yrs in prison cause if it is he's a F*cking dumbass continuing this shit


----------



## Tigran (Dec 21, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Now Soulja Boy doesn't manufacture these, so I really doubt Nintendo can do much about this, other than claim the ROMs. We'll see though.
> 
> View attachment 152746​
> Here's the source: https://comicbook.com/gaming/2018/1...LdI532t44UzGMy48jFSltM8uv8Wk6RDjTHlJkVtWU0SxU



He is SELLING pirated software. That is a HUGE HUGE no no. I mean that's even bigger than the rom sites for the most part. Yeah.. Soulja Boy is going to be in -serious- trouble.


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 21, 2018)

Soulja Boy off in this ho
Watch me fuck it, watch me roll
Watch me fuck up dat Soulja Boy
Then Superman dat shit
Now watch me yuuuuuuu (Crank dat lawsuit boy)
Now watch me yuuuuuuu (Crank dat lawsuit boy)
Now watch me yuuuuuuu (Crank dat lawsuit boy)
Now watch me yuuuuuuu (Crank dat lawsuit boy)


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 21, 2018)

are SB's Lawyers even telling him the reprocussions or is head so far up his ass,he believes he's untouchable i feel he has a "backup plan" (meaning flee to China or another non extraditable country), if i was nintendo I'd ask the courts to invalidate his passports he IS a huge flight risk


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 21, 2018)

comicbook.com is know for posting fake news and clickbaiting


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 21, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> are SB's Lawyers even telling him the reprocussions or is head so far up his ass,he believes he's untouchable i feel he has a "backup plan" (meaning flee to China or another non extraditable country), if i was nintendo I'd ask the courts to invalidate his passports he IS a huge flight risk



I knoow! Because last time I was on a plane, as soon as I saw Soulja's face I was like "OMG MOMMY WE'RE GOING TO CRASH!" She didn't listen and now I was of two survivors.... Soulja Boy was the other.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2018)

I am still not sure why this is big news. Some moron business type does moron move. Gets sued as a result. Amusing footnote maybe but hey.

Still I went to the link, and then the article they source. Did not see any note of a case number, filing location or anything like that. Checked a bunch of other stories and no mention of anything like that. Don't have lexis nexis to do some kind of broader search with.

It is entirely plausible (if it does contain ROMs and is confirmed as such) and the timeframe would also match (I presume they would obtain one of them to see, and if they are drop shipped from China...) but yeah I am waiting on us seeing legal paper first.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> comicbook.com is know for posting fake news and clickbaiting


Other places have confirmed it though too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2018)

Even a potato could run these ROMs better than this.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> That's fair, but I wouldn't buy these cheap Chinese consoles even if hell froze over.



Well fuck.


----------



## cearp (Dec 21, 2018)

who is soulja boy?


----------



## DKB (Dec 21, 2018)

cearp said:


> who is soulja boy?



Yes.


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 21, 2018)

Taffy said:


> Well fuck.
> 
> View attachment 152792



MY FRIKKIN GOOODDDDD XXXDDDD


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 21, 2018)

The console's worth is equal to Soulja Boy's relevance in the world.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 21, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Other places have confirmed it though too.


The original source is mto news, which itself looks like a horribly designed website (almost blog like) and claims its the most visited african american news site? which I really doubt
https://mtonews.com/soulja-boy-faces-10-yr-fed-prison-for-fake-game-console

Then you have a bunch of clickbait sites which then spread it without any actual confirmation like "comicbook", "mynintendonews", "bleedingcoolnews", a youtuber called "ProtoMario" (all which have a terrible reputation for any type of factual reporting)
While other actual reputable game journalism sites won't post it without their own confirmation.

It's how fake news spreads.

I do expect nintendo to take some sort of action eventually but right now you can buy these things without the soulja boy on amazon right now.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 9, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Even a potato could run these ROMs better than this.


You just gave the the brilliant idea to dig holes in a potato and then stick a Raspberry Pi zero in it.


----------

